# 8yr.5months old



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Kooper, our 8yr.old plus, has been getting up durning the past couple of nights, 3-4 times, goes out, poops, not loose, or runnie, eats fine, any ideas?


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

No food changes, nothing has changed.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

can you try feeding the last meal earlier and see if that helps?


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I heard it was because you put him in the "Senior" section when he is only 8 years YOUNG !!! No ideas, sorry. Is the puppy sleeping in the same room with him?


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Yeah that is it, susan, cute girl!, no i don't know what it is , but only once last night, so improved.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm glad Kooper has improved. Hopefully it was just his system having a bit of a fit and he is all over it.


----------

